# Emerald FR210



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Has anyone come across a picture of this one built in Fraserburgh in 1936
LOA 57.5ft 37.8 Tons Sold to Thurso in 1948 and lost at Cape Wrath 1955 She had been renamed Streamlet in 1950


----------

